# coolermaster haf 912 plus, bitfenix spectre led lüfter, enermax apolish vegas?



## -<I am weasel>- (15. Juni 2011)

*coolermaster haf 912 plus, bitfenix spectre led lüfter, enermax apolish vegas?*

hallöchen zusammen,
hab mich entschlossen mal auf ein leiseres gehäuse zu wechseln. im moment hab ich noch das antec three hundred komplett mit roten led lüftern an einer zalman lüftersteuerung. leider zu laut durch die meshfront und zu klein für meinen geplanten vga kühler. angetan hat es mir das colermaster: Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus - Artikel Hartware.net. ausgestattet ist das haf mit einem rotem 200mm in der front und einem 120mm im heck. nun bin ich auf der suche nach einem leisem 200mm für den deckel und einem neuen 120mm für das heck. am besten wären natürlich rote led lüfter, aber es soll ja leise sein. was bietet sich da an? hab bis jetzt viel gutes über die be queit silent wings gelesen, aber wo liegen die unterschiede zwischen den angebotenen versionen? vor allem gibt es einen silent wings in 200mm, oder andere leise mit roten leds. das seitenteil werde ich wahrscheinlich noch mit einem plexi modden, daher fällt der lüfter weg. auf die graka kommt noch ein artic cooling accerlero xtreme vga cooler. so nun bombt mich mal mit leisen lüftern zu: 1x 120mm
                                                                                                                                                                     1x 200mm

wiegesagt, wichtig ist leise, am besten auch ohne lüftersteuerung. rot wäre das i tüpfelchen, aber kein muss.


----------



## Windows0.1 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

also ein silent wing in 200 mm gibts nicht.


----------



## Uter (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

Leider gibt es keine wirklich leisen 200er. 
HAF steht eher für möglichst starke Kühlung und nicht für silent.


----------



## DeadlyTear (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

Also der 200mm Lüfter, der schon im HAF verbaut ist, ist schön leise. Habe das Gehäuse selbst. Den bekommst du auch als Einzellüfter. 
Ich habe im Deckel und im Heck zusammen 3 Scythe Slip Stream mit je 800 RPM. Die reichen absolut aus und sind nicht zu hören.


----------



## Uter (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

Alles abhängig vom persönlichen Empfinden. Die meisten Leute hören Lüfter mit 800rpm auch noch auf größere Entfernung. Wenn irgendwas lauter ist fallen die Lüfter natürlich nicht mehr auf (oft ist die Graka lauter, aber die soll ja hier auch alternativ gekühlt werden).


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Also der 200mm Lüfter, der schon im HAF verbaut ist, ist schön leise. Habe das Gehäuse selbst. Den bekommst du auch als Einzellüfter.


Schließe mich an. Klar nimmt Lautstärke jeder anders wahr. Die 200mm-Luffis, die Coolermaster in seinen Gehäusen verbaut, sind für meine Begriffe jedoch recht leise. Habe 3 Stück in meinem HAF per Mobo auf 75% laufen und ich höre nur einen angenehmes Luftrauschen. Also könntest du dir noch einen in den Deckel knallen und gut ist:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a442246.html

Wenn dir der hintere 120mm zu laut ist, könntest du diesen durch z.B. jenen ersetzen:

Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Also der 200mm Lüfter, der schon im HAF verbaut ist, ist schön leise. Habe das Gehäuse selbst. Den bekommst du auch als Einzellüfter.
> Ich habe im Deckel und im Heck zusammen 3 Scythe Slip Stream mit je 800 RPM. Die reichen absolut aus und sind nicht zu hören.



hey danke, bin viel auf caseking unterwegs, wieso der mir net aufgefallen ist.  das einzige problem was ich noch habe ist das ich alles über den schweizer versandhändler digitec bestellen wollte. da ist das gehäuse nämlich für 68 eur alias 83 chf im angebot. das ist sowas wie der schweizer alternate nur p/l stimmt soweit. also laut dem test den ich ganz oben verlinkt habe sind die verbauten lüfter wohl recht leise, deshalb soll es auch einer von den 200ern für den deckel werden. noch ne frage am rande, hab auch schon seitenteile mit plexi gemoddet aber es gibt doch ein haf advanced mit fertigem, bekommt man das seitenteil auch einzeln?


----------



## DeadlyTear (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

Das Seitenteil bekommst du hier.

Wegen Lautstärke: Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten, ist das Lautstärkeempfinden bei jedem anders. Aber ich empfinde die Lüfter schon als leise.


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

hmm, günstig ist das seitenteil zwar schon, aber wieso zur hölle muss da ein lüfter im plexi sein?^^ clean wäre mir lieber,  passt mir ja eigentlich nicht.   hab schon mehrere seitenteile gemoddet, nur arbeite und wohne ich mittlerweile in der schweiz und hab kein werkzeug mehr dafür.  das ist sicher das einzige was es gibt oder? ist das ein 120er im plexi? danke schon mal für die hilfe.   passt der 100 prozent aufs haf 912 plus? weis nicht ob die alle die selben abmessungen haben?


----------



## DeadlyTear (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

Welche Größe der Fan im Seitenteil hat kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Aber ich denke mal das wird, wie beim normalen Seitenteil, ein 140er sein


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *



			
				-[I schrieb:
			
		

> -;3096014]hmm, günstig ist das seitenteil zwar schon, aber wieso zur hölle muss da ein lüfter im plexi sein?^^ clean wäre mir lieber,  passt mir ja eigentlich nicht.   hab schon mehrere seitenteile gemoddet, nur arbeite und wohne ich mittlerweile in der schweiz und hab kein werkzeug mehr dafür.  das ist sicher das einzige was es gibt oder? ist das ein 120er im plexi? danke schon mal für die hilfe.   passt der 100 prozent aufs haf 912 plus? weis nicht ob die alle die selben abmessungen haben?


 Ja, im Seitenteil kannst du einen zusätzlichen 120/140mm-Luffi verbauen, der der Graka Frischluft zufächelt. Mir wäre das Sichtfenster ohne den Lüfter auch lieber gewesen Ich denke schon, das der 200mm-Fan von Coolermaster auch in den Deckel des HAF 912 passt. Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, dann kontaktiere doch einmal den Kundenservice von Caseking...

Gruß
[/I]


----------



## DeadlyTear (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, das der 200mm-Fan von Coolermaster auch in den Deckel des HAF 912 passt.[/I]


Dem ist so.. Der 200er passt auch in den Deckel. Entweder 1x 200er oder 2x 120er.


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

ok, also da müsste definitiv ein leiser roter rein. bestellliste wäre bis jetzt:
coolermaster haf 912 plus 68,00eur
Sidepanel HAF 912 (window) 19.95eur
Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Red 14,90eur

und jetzt fehlen mir noch 1x 140er fürs seitenteil, ein 120er fürs heck und ein 120er für mein alpenföhn cpu kühler. jemand vorschläge oder erfahrungen mit leisen bis sehr leisen roten led lüftern? das können ja nich alle brüllwürfel sein.  hab jetzt welche von xigmatek und xilence drinne, die sind so besonders, selbst komplett runter geregelt hört man die lagergeräusche noch, obwohl sie nicht alt sind..


----------



## DeadlyTear (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

Ein Vorschlag für einen 140er: Prolimatech Red Vortex


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

der sieht doch gut aus, bewertungen sprechen auch dafür das er leise ist, gibts den auch als 120er? 

edit: kann ich irgendwo den threadtitel ändern? hab den gestern im bierdurst in hautschulrechtschreibung geschieben.  xD


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

Also Hecklüfter würde ich dir einen langsam drehenden Noiseblocker empfehlen (Link).
Für den CPU-Kühler ebenfalls einen NB aber diesmal etwas schneller (Link)

Sind Top-Qualität und super leise.


----------



## DeadlyTear (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *



			
				-[I schrieb:
			
		

> -;3096370]der sieht doch gut aus, bewertungen sprechen auch dafür das er leise ist, gibts den auch als 120er?


[/I]

_Den Prolimatech Vortex gibts leider nichta sl 120er, sondern nur als 140er


_


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

das ist natürlich doof, die von bash sehen net schlecht aus, aber ich suche rote led lüfter.


----------



## DeadlyTear (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

Wie wäre es vielleicht mit diesem hier


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

Mh wenn es denn unbedingt rote sein sollen dann vielleicht die Enermax (Variante 1 oder Variante 2).


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

die bitfenix und die enermax sehen gut aus, der preis würde für bitfenix spechen. sie sollen auch nur rot strahlen, disco muss nich unbedingt im pc sein, grins. da steht leider nicht soviel über die lautstärke? 

edit: muss ich beim cpu kühler eine bestimmte drehzahl nehmen oder gehen da die bitfenix mit 800 rpm?


----------



## Uter (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

Die Enermax sind ziemlich gut. Sie sehen gut aus und sind recht leise, aber nicht extrem leise, wenn du auf 200mm Lüfter nicht verzichten willst, sollten sie nicht das Problem sein.

Umso langsamer der Lüfter, desto weniger Luft bewegt er, desto wärmer wird der Kühler. Den Nachteil kann man nur mit größeren Kühlern ausgleichen, aber größere als 120/140mm gibt es nicht, dafür gibt es Waküs.


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

also wären 800 rpm deiner aussage nach zu wenig für den cpu kühler. werd mal schauen, wenn bullzozer draussen ist gibt es eh ein neues board, cpu und eine h60. ich schau mal obs was mit mehr umdrehungen dafür gibt.


----------



## Uter (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

Kommt auf den Kühler und vor allem deine Taktraten an. 
Warum willst du dir eine H60 kaufen? Die passt nicht in dein Konzept, da sie ziemlich schnelle/laute Lüfter benötigt (wie alle Kompaktkühlungen). Hast du alternativ mal über eine richtige Wakü nachgedacht? Dann könntest du auch dein Antec behalten. 
(Wobei ich niemand überreden will, aber wenn du es wirklich leise haben willst, dann ist das mit einer 570 die einzige Möglichkeit, wobei du noch immer nicht genau definiert hast was für dich leise ist.)


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

naja wie schon mal beschrieben hab ich bis jetzt bestellt:

coolermaster haf 912 plus
seitenteil mit plexi bei coolermaster*
*Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus VGA Cooler mit vr004 kit 

von daher ist die graka ruhig und kühl gestellt. jetzt scheitert es nur noch am roten cpu lüfter. 200mm gibts den originalen für den deckel, für hinten nen roten bitfenix 120mm, fürs seitenteil nen 140mm bitfenix. fehlt nur noch nen roter led der für den alpenföhn reicht.


----------



## Uter (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

Dass Bitfenix für gute Lüfter steht wär mir neu (machen fast nur Scythe, Enermax, Noiseblocker und Be Quiet!), aber probieren kannst du sie ja mal...

Den Titel kannst du ändern wenn du den ersten Post bearbeitest.

Was du als leise empfindest hast du auch noch nicht beschrieben. Wie schnell sollen die 120er z.B. drehen?


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: collermaster haf 912, die richtigen lüfter *

hmm, hab bis jetzt xilence und xigmatek drin, die sind per zalman lüftersteuerung komplett runter geregelt, sollten also auf 7 oder 5 volt laufen. finde aber es geht leiser. naja falls es keine roten leisen geben sollte muss ich wohl zu unbeleuchteten greifen. wieso bauen be quiet und die anderen keine beleuchteten? jetzt bin ich mit dem lüfterkauf überfordert, will es einfach nur leise bis sehr leise....  jetzt hast mir die bitfenix verdorben xD


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, die richtigen lüfter *

Dann geb mehr Geld aus und hol die Enermax


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, die richtigen lüfter *

sind die denn auch leise bis am besten nicht mal für hunde wahrnembar, grins. ich will einfach nur keine lüftersteuerung einbauen müssen, denn meine zalman ist blau beleuchtet und ich will rot rot rot. lol


----------



## Uter (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, die richtigen lüfter *

Be Quiet! und Noiseblocker sehen LEDs eben als nicht notwendigen Nischenbereich an, der vor allem von Billigherstellern dominiert wird. Deshalb distanzieren sie sich bewusst von bling-bling.

Enermax hat zumindest ein recht gutes Lager. Der Regelbereich leidet jedoch etwas unter der Optik, da die LEDs geregelt dunkler oder ganz aus gehen.


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, die richtigen lüfter *

Wenn es nicht unbedingt rote LED`s sein müssen, dann nimm für das Heck wie schon empfohlen diesen:

Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und für deinen CPU-Kühler jenen:

Scythe Slip Stream PWM 120x120x25mm, 1300rpm, 125.4m³/h, 26.5dB(A) (SY1225SL12LM-P) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

auf 75% per Mobo geregelt, sollte er nicht aus deinem Case herauszuhören sein und trotzdem genug Luft durchdrücken

Gruß


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, die richtigen lüfter *

alles klar, dann werde ich mich morgen mal ans bestellen machen, danke schon mal für die intensive beratung. ich weis ich bin da schon anspruchsvoll.


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, die richtigen lüfter *

so meine wahrscheinlich letzte frage, besitzt irgendjemand die beleuchteten bitfenix spectre 120 oder 140mm lüfter oder den enermax apolish vegas? erfahrungen?

edit: so bestellung umfasst jetzt: 

-coolermaster haf 912 plus
                                                  -coolermaster haf 912 seitenteil mit fester
                                                  -artic cooling accerlero extreme mit vr004 kit
                                                  -1x enermax apolish vegas 140mm fürs seitenteil
                                                  -1x coolermaster 200mm red led wie original in der front für den deckel
                                                  -2x bitfenix spectre red led ( 800rpm) für alpenföhn und fürs heck
                                                  -1x lüftersteuerung 2,5 zoll von scythe für die 3 "kleinen" falls nötig

werd mal schreiben was bei raus kommt, vor allem bin ich auf die bitfenix 120er gespannt. werd euch in ca. 3 wochen schreiben wie es sich anhört bzw. nicht anhört wenn alles da ist.


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, bitfenix spectre led lüfter, enermax apolish vegas?*

so, ich wollte mal wieder ein update machen. das seitenteil von coolermaster aus den niederlanden ist eingetroffen.  der rest steht bei ende juni als liefertermin.


----------



## facehugger (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, bitfenix spectre led lüfter, enermax apolish vegas?*



			
				-[I schrieb:
			
		

> -;3126174]so, ich wollte mal wieder ein update machen. das seitenteil von coolermaster aus den niederlanden ist eingetroffen.  der rest steht bei ende juni als liefertermin.


Lass auf jeden Fall von dir hören. Bin auch gespannt, ob du mit der Lautstärke/Kühlung zufrieden bist... Ich regel meine 3 200mm-Luffis im HAF932 per Mobo mit 75%. Ich höre nur ein sanftes Rauschen und der Durchsatz ist immer noch gewaltig 

Gruß

[/I]


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, bitfenix spectre led lüfter, enermax apolish vegas?*

so, hab mir noch was anderes gekauft. gab es beim schweizer onlinehändler digitec für 400,00 chf alias 335,00 eur im angebot. accerlero passt ja auch drauf wie bestellt. meine gtx 570 geht dann an einen freund. mein schnäppchen:


----------



## facehugger (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, bitfenix spectre led lüfter, enermax apolish vegas?*



			
				-[I schrieb:
			
		

> -;3146382]so, hab mir noch was anderes gekauft. gab es beim schweizer onlinehändler digitec für 400,00 chf alias 335,00 eur im angebot. accerlero passt ja auch drauf wie bestellt. meine gtx 570 geht dann an einen freund. mein schnäppchen:


Kann ich verstehn, das du da zugeschlagen hast Ist das Gehäuse mittlerweile in Betrieb? Wollte doch deine subjektiven Eindrücke zur Lautstärke/Kühlung erfahren...

Gruß

[/I]


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, bitfenix spectre led lüfter, enermax apolish vegas?*

nein leider noch nicht, das einzige was ich von der bestellung da habe ist das seitenteil. gehäuse und accerlero halterung wären lieferbar, der accerlero steht noch bei ende des monats. bei caseking fehlt auch nur noch der eine 200er. hängt praktisch alles im lager rum, aber solang sie mein geld schon haben. xD ich stell dann aber genug bilder rein wenn das zeug kommt und ich es zusammenbaue.


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, bitfenix spectre led lüfter, enermax apolish vegas?*

so, mal wieder ein kleines update. die lieferung vom schweizer versandhändler kam dann doch noch. wenn die casekingsachen nicht bald kommen wird storniert und wo anders bestellt. hier ist der gpu-kühler und das haf mit extra seitenteil:


edit, lol meine weissen sneakersocken. xD


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, bitfenix spectre led lüfter, enermax apolish vegas?*

so hallöchen zusammen, 
nach langer zeit des wartens ging es dann doch vorwärts.^^ 
also erst einmal der enermax apolish vegas 140 mm sieht verdammt gut aus, aber ist erschreckend laut, deshalb habe ich meinen alten 140er übernommen. wenn man ihn auf ein lautstrkeniveu runter reget wo es passt hat man keinen led effekt mehr. die bitfenix 120mm sind auf jeden fall ihr geld wert, schon unter voller lüftereinstellung kaum zu hören, die coolermaster 200mm sind ok aber nicht lautlos. aber all diese kleinen plobleme löst die 3 fach lüftersteuerung von silverstone.  meine gtx 580 mit referenzkühler von pny war auf dem desktop bei ca 39 grad, seit dem umzug ins neue haf und umbau auf accerlero extreme plus ist sie jetzt bei 28 grad, schon genial.  so und hier mal noch ein paar pics, sry für die quali, die 5mp vom smartphone geben net mehr her.  so erst mal das alte im ersten pic danach das neue:


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, bitfenix spectre led lüfter, enermax apolish vegas?*

es herrscht ungemeines interesse am thread.


----------



## DeadlyTear (19. August 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, bitfenix spectre led lüfter, enermax apolish vegas?*

Sag mal. Du hast jajetzt die 120er Spectre von BitFenix.
findest du Die Lautstärke im Verhältnis zum Frontlüfter des HAF 912 Plus? Also dem 200mm Megaflow von CoolerMaster.


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (1. September 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, bitfenix spectre led lüfter, enermax apolish vegas?*

hi du, also ich hab die 2 200er per lüftersteuerung geregelt, die sind nicht laut aber ich will es manchmal unhörbar.   die bitfenix sind für den preis klasse, hab einen auf dem ekl  grossklockner und den anderen dahinter, den auf der cpu per mb geregelt  der andere läuft im originalzustand. ich find sie sehr angenehm von der  lautstärke und dazu sind sie noch verdammt günstig. im web gab es ja  keine grossartigen berichte dazu, darum hab ich sie mir einfach  bestellt. wiegesagt würde sie mir wieder kaufen, ist ein riesen  unterschied zu den roten von xigmatek oder xilence. also 100 prozent  silent sind sie net, aber leise.  hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Nyuki (2. September 2011)

*AW: coolermaster haf 912 plus, bitfenix spectre led lüfter, enermax apolish vegas?*

Ja die 200er Megaflow sind sehr leise.Nicht auf 12v natürlich.Ich lasse die über mein Netzteil regeln P9  . Die sind Lautlos .Mobo temp steigen nicht höher als 32° bei Raumtemp 27°.

Hatte vorher einen Xigmatek 200 oben drin.Der war laut auch auf 5v.Habe mir dann einen 2ten Megaflow gekauft und den ersetzt.
Habe die fast 1 Jahr nun drin.

Einfach Top.


----------

